# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  पाक का सोशल साइट पर कुछ यूं उड़ रहा मजाक,

## sultania



----------


## sultania

*वर्ल्ड कप-2015 के तीसरे क्वार्टर फाइनल में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ मैच शुरू  होने से पहले ही पाकिस्तानी टीम का मजाक उड़ना शुरू हो गया था। एक यूजर ने  लिखा, "मेरी बात सुन, ऑस्ट्रेलिया को हराकर सेमीफाइनल में भारत के खिलाफ  हारे, तो बहुत गालियां खाएंगे और घर में भी चोरी से जाना पड़ेगा। इससे  अच्छा हम ऑस्ट्रेलिया से ही हारते हैं" आगे लिखा, "भाई मैच फिक्स है। कोई  कम्पलेन करो, ये तो चीटिंग है।"*

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## Krishna

> 




गजब गजब गजब .....

----------


## suman garg

> 


 ये उन लम्हों में से एक हैं जिसे भूलना बहुत मुश्किल है

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया सूत्र है . . मनोरंजक भी ... 
ऐसे ही सूत्रों की जरूरत है ....

----------


## sultania

धन्यवाद मित्रो ....आप सबको मनोरंजन देने की कोशिश हमेशा जारी है ,मित्रो को मनोरंजन देने से ही मुझे मनोरंजन मिलता है ।

----------


## Krishna

> धन्यवाद मित्रो ....आप सबको मनोरंजन देने की कोशिश हमेशा जारी है ,मित्रो को मनोरंजन देने से ही मुझे मनोरंजन मिलता है ।



बहुत ही गजब तथा प्रसंशनीय बात है ...................... ||

----------


## satya_anveshi

hahaha... सुलतान जी बेहतरीन सूत्र।

----------


## sultania

*अब बारी है टिम इंडिया की*

----------


## satya_anveshi

जी सही कहा आपने... पर मुझे तो यह गलत ही लगता है। पर हाँ, पाक के मामले में सही था..  :Monkey:

----------


## sultania

*ऑस्ट्रेलियाई मीडिया में भारत का मजाक उड़ाया गया  है। ऑस्ट्रेलिया के मशहूर अखबार सिडनी मॉर्निंग हेराल्ड में छपी रिपोर्ट  मेंमखौल उड़ाया गया है।   स्मिथ की तारीफ, भारत के गेंदबाजों का मजाक 
सिडनी मॉर्निंग हेराल्ड की एक रिपोर्ट में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बल्लेबाज स्टीवन   स्मिथ की तारीफ करते हुए लिखा गया है कि 'स्मिथ की सेंचुरी', ये ऐसा वाक्य   है जो भारत जाते समय धोनी के कानों में गूंज रहा होगा। स्मिथ ने इस सीजन   में भारत के खिलाफ इंटरनेशनल क्रिकेट में 921 रन बनाए हैं। यही नहीं,  अखबार  ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में भारतीय तेज गेंदबाज उमेश यादव के बाउंसरों और  शमी की  शॉर्ट पिच गेंदों का भी मखौल उड़ाया गया है। अखबार के मुताबिक  दोनों  गेंदबाजों ने जब भी ऐसी गेंदें फेंकी स्मिथ ने उसका मुंहतोड़ जवाब  दिया।  अखबार ने स्मिथ के हवाले से लिखा, 'मुझे शुरू में ही आसान गेंदें  मिलीं,  उनमें कुछ शॉर्ट गेंदें थीं जो वास्तव में शॉर्ट नहीं थीं और मैंने  उन पर  चौके लगाए।'     

धोनी का मखौल  सिडनी मॉर्निंग हेराल्ड ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में धोनी की पारी को  'अजीब' बताया। अखबार ने लिखा,धोनी ने रहसमय तरीके से अपना आक्रमक  खेल बिल्कुल आखिर में दिखाया, जब जीत बहुत दूर जा चुकी थी।'
  भारतीय दर्शकों की मौजूदगी और अनुष्का पर भी टिप्पणी 
 सिडनी मॉर्निंग हेराल्ड ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में लिखा है, 'सिडनी क्रिकेट   ग्राउंड में नीली जर्सी में बड़ी तादाद में लोग बैठे थे। बड़ी स्क्रीन पर   विराट की मित्र अनुष्का शर्मा की तस्वीर दिखते ही दर्शकों ने शोर मचाया।   कुल मिलाकर माहौल सिडनी के मूर पार्क का नहीं बल्कि मुंबई जैसा हो गया था।'    वहीं, 'द डेली टेलीग्राफ' अखबार ने अपनी रिपोर्ट में लिखा, 'अगर भारत के   पास तभी ऑस्ट्रेलिया के स्कोर के नजदीक पहुंचने का मौका था, जब कोहली या   धोनी में से कोई आखिर तक बैटिंग करते। लेकिन दोनों में से कोई भी ऐसा नहीं   कर सका।'
  ऑस्ट्रेलिया और न्यूजीलैंड हैं बेस्ट टीम
सिडनी मॉर्निंग हेराल्ड में छपे कॉलम में मैल्कम नॉक्स ने लिखा, 'इस विश्व   कप की दो सर्वश्रेष्ठ टीमें फाइनल में पहुंची हैं, जिनके पास गहराई थी।   डिविलियर्स, क्रिस गेल, रोहित शर्मा, वहाब रियाज, शिखर धवन, सरफराज अहमद,   महमूदुल्लाह ने व्यक्तिगत स्तर पर अच्छा खेल दिखाया और चले गए।'*

----------


## sultania



----------


## Aeolian

पाक खिलाड़ियों से भारतीय खिलाड़ियों पर आ गए सुल्तानिया जी .. फिर भी बढ़िया है ...कीप गोइंग ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अब बारी है टिम इंडिया की*





> पाक खिलाड़ियों से भारतीय खिलाड़ियों पर आ गए सुल्तानिया जी .. फिर भी बढ़िया है ...कीप गोइंग ...


सुल्तानिया जी ने अपनी पोस्ट से सदस्यों को सूचित कर दिया था...
अब बारी टीम इंडिया की है.

----------


## sultania

> पाक खिलाड़ियों से भारतीय खिलाड़ियों पर आ गए सुल्तानिया जी .. फिर भी बढ़िया है ...कीप गोइंग ...


हा हा हा ...मोका मोका मोका मोका .......................

----------


## anita

आपके लिए 




 :jhakas:

----------


## Saroz

बढ़िया सूत्र....मज़ेदार संकलन

----------


## Aeolian

> सुल्तानिया जी ने अपनी पोस्ट से सदस्यों को सूचित कर दिया था...
> अब बारी टीम इंडिया की है.


दद्दू आप तो नाहक ही कूद पड़े ...आदतन 
सुल्तानिया जी के सामने से प्रश्न झपट लिया आपने ... आहा हा

----------


## sultania

विश्व कप की शुरुआत में एक टीवी एड की  शुरुआत हुई थी जिसकी पहली कड़ी में भारत-पाकिस्तान मैच के प्रचार के लिए एक  पाकिस्तानी प्रशंसक को दर्शाया गया। इसमें दिखाया गया था कि वो सालों से  विश्व कप में पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ भारत की हार का इंतजार कर रहा था लेकिन हर  बार उसे निराशा ही हाथ लगी। 
 	जब भारत ने पाकिस्तान को हराया तो उस एड की  अगली कड़ियों में उस प्रशंसक को हर उस टीम के फैंस के साथ जुड़ते दिखाया  जिसके खिलाफ उसकी टीम को जीतने का भारत को हारते देखने का 'मौका' मिल सकता  था।


 	जब टीम इंडिया हार गई है तो पाकिस्तान और बांग्लादेश के कुछ फैंस बीसीसीआइ  के दफ्तर में फोन करके 'मौका-मौका' गाकर बीसीसीआई व टीम इंडिया को चिढ़ाने  का प्रयास कर रहे हैं। बीसीसीआई के स्टाफ के मुताबिक इस तरह के इतने फोन  आए कि उन्हें कनेक्शन हटाना पड़ा।

----------


## Krishna

> विश्व कप की शुरुआत में एक टीवी एड की  शुरुआत हुई थी जिसकी पहली कड़ी में भारत-पाकिस्तान मैच के प्रचार के लिए एक  पाकिस्तानी प्रशंसक को दर्शाया गया। इसमें दिखाया गया था कि वो सालों से  विश्व कप में पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ भारत की हार का इंतजार कर रहा था लेकिन हर  बार उसे निराशा ही हाथ लगी। 
>      जब भारत ने पाकिस्तान को हराया तो उस एड की  अगली कड़ियों में उस प्रशंसक को हर उस टीम के फैंस के साथ जुड़ते दिखाया  जिसके खिलाफ उसकी टीम को जीतने का भारत को हारते देखने का 'मौका' मिल सकता  था।
> 
> 
>      जब टीम इंडिया हार गई है तो पाकिस्तान और बांग्लादेश के कुछ फैंस बीसीसीआइ  के दफ्तर में फोन करके 'मौका-मौका' गाकर बीसीसीआई व टीम इंडिया को चिढ़ाने  का प्रयास कर रहे हैं। बीसीसीआई के स्टाफ के मुताबिक इस तरह के इतने फोन  आए कि उन्हें कनेक्शन हटाना पड़ा।



जबरजस्त समाचार ...................

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज पेपर में भी यह खबर छपी थी।

----------


## anita

धर्मसेना ऐसे पहले अंपायर बन गए  जो बतौर खिलाड़ी विश्व कप फाइनल खेलने के बाद अंपायर के रूप में भी विश्व कप फाइनल मैच का हिस्सा बने


धर्मसेना ने विश्व कप-1996 के फाइनल में बतौर खिलाड़ी हिस्सा लिया था और अब वह अंपायर के रूप में एक फाइनल का हिस्सा थे

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया जानकारी ....अनिता जी .

----------

